# Seeking information on OJT at DRDC



## Barracuda13 (4 Feb 2008)

Hi everyone;

I'm at beautiful st-jean doing my second language, I'll be out of here for OJT around May or June, considering DRDC. If anyone has spent time there or has any information on how it's like, I'm waiting for your response. There's so many stories about OJT locations, but my main factors in considering DRDC are, closeness to family, ability to take some unv. courses (ceotp) and being in a pretty cool place with bunch of research and development projects.
But my biggest concern is not being able to be around aircraft. Is there a possibility to visit operational bases while keeping DRDC as home base? 
thanks in advance...


----------



## Strike (5 Feb 2008)

Which DRDC?

http://www.drdc-rddc.gc.ca/researchcentres_e.asp

I spent a summer in Valcartier after my 3rd yr of uni.  It was great because I was able to find a project that was related to my thesis, which made for a great base in my final year.  With 430 just down the hill, I also had a few opportunities to go flying.

Check the link.  It will give you an idea of what each centre focuses on.


----------



## Barracuda13 (13 Feb 2008)

Thanks Strike, I put down DRDC Toronto, I already looked at that website and have an idea what kind of research they are doing. So you were in some way involved in a project? 
Also if I'm lucky I might be able to visit trenton for rides etc.


----------

